# reptile taxi first birthday competition



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well folks the reptile taxi's first birthday is on the 13 october, so we thought that we would have a competition to find a slogan for our website and stationary.
as most of our client base are rfuk ers we thought we would ask you to come up with one.
the winning slogan will be used on all our stationary and website.
we already have a logo we just need a 'catchphrase' easy to remember and to describe wat we do.....there will be a prize for the winner. 
The winner will be chosen by a panel of unbiased judges, and will be announced on our birthday at 7pm 
so in no more than 10 words create a slogan for us
for those who dont know our logo is in our siggys.
the prize for the winning entry will be one free collection from anywhere on the uk mainland delivered to your door.....free....gratis.....pay nowt.....from anywhere.......no ferries though.......:lol2:
please enter the competition by posting slogans on this thread
good luck all
Sash & Ditta


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just 10 words? can it not be 12? ive got a corker!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cant do 10 but got it to 11

"don't wanna get off your jacksie? leave it to reptile taxi"


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> just 10 words? can it not be 12? ive got a corker!!


lol you plonker!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

theres always one not happy with rules, who would have guessed it would be you:lol2::lol2:
ok under 15 words


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

"Why worry be happy use the reptile cabby ": victory:

"The reptile taxi coming to a door near you soon" 

"Forget the rest try the best the reptile taxi "

"in a hurry you need not worry try the reptile taxi " <ok 11 here lol

"give us a bell we wont give you hell the reptile taxi " < hehehe 

more tomora :lol2:


----------



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

"no tails, no scales, no ride" lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

whooo hooo 15!!

mine fits in nicely.

_*Reptiles wherever you maybe, we'll get your snake from A to B*_


----------



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

lol beardie urs is cool


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

"with ditta and sash you are garanteed delivery in a flash " :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

now you kkinda have to rap/sing this...
*
''a reptile from A to B ? get in contact with the reptile taxiiiiiii''*


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to the tune of kumbaya


*go by car reptiles, go by car, our reptiles go by car*


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

need mr lizard? need an axy? who you gonna call? Reptile taxi!!

ok thats 12  but the limit was bumped up to 15!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

*reptiles where ever you may be, our reptiles go by reptile taxi*


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

if your rep is too far. use the taxi TA DA!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> need mr lizard? need an axy? who you gonna call? Reptile taxi!!
> 
> ok thats 12  but the limit was bumped up to 15!!


hehe LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we are loving all these, well done all you clever people you:lol2::no1:: victory:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

"Lost your A to Z? We found 'em in Lizards. The Reptile Taxi!"... I think I need to get to bed!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

For all your *Reptile*s: *T*errantula, *Ax*elotl, *I*guana? they're going places with Reptile Taxi


----------



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

"no stress, no worry, no hurt, no vets, jus cosey safe travel for ur little reps" i know thats 16 lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

"quick as a flash its ditta and sash" :lol2: the reptile taxi 

"you dont need to worry as we get there in a hurry" the reptile taxi


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Lee n his lizard said:


> "no stress, no worry, no hurt, no vets, jus cosey safe travel for ur little reps" i know thats 16 lol


drop the 'ur' and you get 15


----------



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

lol its gonna take u guys ages 2 get through all of these


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

*http ditta sash sash the reptile taxi dot co dot uk*


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

SteveL said:


> "with ditta and sash you are garanteed delivery in a flash " :lol2:


I read that as "WITH a flash":lol2: That'd drum some business up!:lol2:


----------



## Lee n his lizard (Oct 9, 2007)

whoaaa matt this is off topic lol but ur retics r hot


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

you say tomato i say tomaaato. you say potato, i say get the reptile taxi, its easier......


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

To the tune of 500 miles:

*But we would drive 500 miles just to drop your lizard at your door.*


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Reptile Taxi - Reptiles come to those who wait!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Lee n his lizard said:


> whoaaa matt this is off topic lol but ur retics r hot


Thanks Lee

"Reptile Taxi - putting animal welfare at well fares!"

ok that's a bit lame.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Faster than a Speedin' Wizard, we'll deliver that lizard!

(And what's more scary, I've not had a drink neither!)


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> Faster than a Speedin' Wizard, we'll deliver that lizard!
> 
> (And what's more scary, I've not had a drink neither!)



see thats where we differ. i have had a drink and i end up singing nursery rhymes no matter what i think off lolo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

haha i like that one ViRMiN


i'm running out of ideas now


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

:lol2: I'm looking forward to doing this on Friday night with a bottle of vodka! :grin1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bugger off, leave it till the comp closes to give the rest of us a chance :bash:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Heheh!

"Not on the wagon? We'll deliver yer dragon!"


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

actually ViRMiN! you're local.. if you win you can get something picked up for me at the same time and i'll pick it up from you :lol2:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Hahah! Like it! :no1:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

A single gecko or bundle of ackies, send your herps in style with reptile taxis.


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> A single gecko or bundle of ackies, send your herps in style with reptile taxis.





good one


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

*How about...*

*'Door to Door pets.. we deliver the best!'*


*or*

*'Reptile too far?? We've got the car!'*

*or*

*'Pets on wheels at affordable deals'*
 
:smile:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

"A drive at stake? - We'll deliver that snake!".


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

_*Do You Love Reptiles... We Do!


*_​_*
dont let your reptile travel with strangers, choose reptile taxis..
every reptiles best friend!



9/10 reptiles asked said they'd travel with reptile taxis again...the other one was dead when we got it!


*_​


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Throughout the UK, we bring pets in a day.

From boas to pythons, beardies and ackies... stress free delivery with the Reptile Taxi!


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

stressed out waiting for your reptile? just relaxi, count on reptile taxi


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> stressed out waiting for your reptile? just relaxi, count on reptile taxi


omg!!!! i need to go to bed too!!! they will come in the morning!!!


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

powderpuff_girl said:


> omg!!!! i need to go to bed too!!! they will come in the morning!!!


wot with??


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

"It may have scales, it may have bite but with Reptile Taxi you'll get it just right"

"Because you wouldn't trust your reptiles with anyone else"

"Reptile Taxi... GTi for your BCi"


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

"Scales Tails and Automob-ails!"



and wait for it......

" Screw TNT... We're Dynamite!"
lol


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

REPTILE TAXI!!! gloria will bring you more-ia


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

Reptile Taxi - Give us a date and we'll bring your snake!

hmmm... a bit naff...


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

You in a *dash*, and got the *cash*? Reptile Taxi will be there in a *flash*!









(not applicable in Northern Ireland )(although if you get a boat to Liverpool or Stranraer...? )


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Reptile Taxis the way to go they bring your animals straight to your door

Reptile Taxi drives for miles to give you smiles


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all 

Happy Birthday, wishing you well for the future.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

'Reptile taxi satisfaction is our middle name'

A different kind of company , a different kind of taxi , its the reptile taxi!

A smooth running delivery service for the reptiles in your life

ok ok its early!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

okay.....heres a few

"reptile taxi one new status symbol"

"reptile taxi when 2nd best isnt good enough"
"reptile taxi when it has to be done"

"problem? The solution:reptile taxi"
"reptile taxi leaves the rest behind"
"reptile taxi...you know you want it"

think ive done too many lol

getting carried away here now


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

been thinking about this all night and still havent got n e where

damn i suck at this


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

"So quick, comfortable and stylish you`ll want a ride too!"

"When it`s just to far, we`ll be your car!"

"no journey too far or too short, we`ll collect the reptile that you just bought!"

"No rush no race, we go at your pace, we`ll soon have your reptile delivered to your place."

(ok the last one is too long but i still like it! lol)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

would it make sense to have 1 go each?
that way Ditta and sash wont have to spend a week wading through the entrys ?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't use prehistoric services for your mini-dinosaurs, get it today, Reptile Taxi!


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Um how about:

THE PERSONAL TOUCH THAT MEANS SO MUCH!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Firstly....Happy Birthday !!!

My suggestions are;

Rain, Wind, Sun or Snow
Reptile Taxi's Ready To Go

or

Land's End to John o'Groats
Reptile Deliveries
Phone For Quotes

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually it sounds better this way around...........


Reptile Deliveries
Phone For Quotes
Land's End to John o'Groats


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ooh i got some more, though i do still like my first one best lol

here goes:

"we'll deliver your reptiles with a smile, excellent service, and value by the mile"

or

"doesn't matter what reptile big or small, need it delivered? give us a call"

or

"doesn't matter what reptile, big or small, from hatchlings to adults, we cater for all"


----------



## rob1468 (Sep 21, 2007)

im no good at this but will give it a shot lol 

*You've used the rest , now use the best Reptile Taxi* 

rob


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

*"For peace of mind and safety sakes, let us deliver your lizards and snakes"*

or

*"Lizard or snake, from land or lake, safely to you door - Reptile Taxi"*


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

have no car? your pet's too far? use reptile taxi! Ta da!


lol this is jsut turning into a competition to write the cheesiest lines!!!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

*How about this one............*

..................Passengers might stick their tongues out but we will not be licked on price!!

(14 words which is *under* 15!!)

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

..........anybody got any jobs in marketing ??????


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Reptile Taxi on the 13th and Thank You for the excellent service today on delivering the trio of mexi blacks today.

Cannot fault your fantastic service, Highly Recommended from me.:thumb:


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

need your animals quick then reptile taxis your pick

get out your cash because reptile taxi will be there in a flash

who you gonna call reptile taxi you fool


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

hayley_o said:


> *How about...*
> 
> 
> *'Reptile too far?? We've got the car!'*
> ...


thats a good one!!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday Reptile Taxi, Highly recommended:no1:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

"I love the Reptile Taxi because I've lost my license, and I've enclosed a fiver!" - adaptation from Bottom!


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind...

"From here to there for the exotic and rare"


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

*A few more suggestions... :smile:*

*'Reptile Taxi with Ditta & Sash... There in a jiffy, back in a flash!'*​​​
*'Move reps around... Safe and Sound'*​​
*'Need your reps fast?? Call Ditta and Sash!'*​​
*'Ditta and Sassy... Call Reptile Taxi!'*
​*'Pets are fab.... with Reptile Cab!'*​


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's my slogan...doesn't rhyme but I thought it was ok!

*Getting your Very Important Reptile home safe, warm and stress-free.*


----------



## sash (Mar 2, 2007)

well how hard is this gonna be? they are all brilliant, just to say competition closes at 7pm on friday to give us a chance to choose winner, and the winner will be announced sat at 7pm
keep em coming:lol2:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

ok heres an attempt....

Collect & deliver thats what we do, Reptile Taxi is the choice for you!!

Snakes & lizards from A-B? Do it with Reptile Taxi!!

Reptile Taxi just what you need to get your reptile from A-B

Getting your reptile home can be a pain, let reptile taxi take the strain!!

ok heads gone now.....


----------



## sash (Mar 2, 2007)

right guys, first of all i would like to thank everyone who has had a go at this, the competition is now closed, myself and ditta are gonna have one hell of a job deciding who the winner will be, so good luck all and the winner will be announced tomorrow (saturday) at 7pm: victory:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

There is some real good "Saatchi & Saatchi" level marketing stuff amongst this thread..................................Well Done Everybody !!!

The competition decision might be tough but no tougher than getting up at 0400 and getting back to bed at 0300 the next day having travelled on the motorways to the extremes of "norf and sowf".

Continue wearing the halo and feathered wings as a badge of honour and thank you for everything you have done so far as well as for the jobs yet to come!! 

Cheers,
Patrick,


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

so did i win?

not that i had any chance of it...


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ah typical.
Crap im too late lol ah well.
Was gonna be the winner too :lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol I missed it too  

I think 'xxbeardieloversxx' was the best in the first post.


----------

